# Moderator for IBS-D forum



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I would like to welcome Cassandrea as the moderator for the IBS-D forum.Cassandrea has suffered with IBS for over 10 years. At first she thought it was just nerves although she describes herself as not a nervous person. She was diagnosed in 2000 with IBS and was prescribed fiber fiber and more fiber. To say the least it did not help her IBS-D. For her, it made it worse. Earlier this year Cassandrea had her gallbladder removed and thought she was going to spend the rest of her life on the toliet. It caused her IBS-D to explode. This is Cassandrea's first time at becoming a moderator. She told me that she loves the IBS Group website because it has been extremely informative. She felt that it has saved her life "literally".Welcome Cassandrea and thank-you!Jeff


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Cassandrea! Nice to meet you.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I just noticed this thread, don't always look at the top. Welcome Cassandrea


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome....


----------



## 17375 (Dec 9, 2005)

Cassandrea, HI. I am new to this New forum. I had stoppeed by the Other IBS board once in a while at the old place all of this is a big suprise for us in the chronic pain forum, But I'm sure we will love it. Hoping to get to know you soon For me IBS just showed up one day and it has stayed. It kind of became dangerous because I came down with diverticulites, the pain is sort of the same but it is quite sever in no time at all. Well enough for now. I know you will do a good job.How did you decide that you IBS became gallblatter problem?







Cat


----------



## 20591 (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcoms Casandrea, I'm new to this forum as well.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

welcome cat and cyan


----------



## 22158 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, Cassandra and others. I have just been diagnosed with IBS by the most uninterested gastroenterologist who didn't do any scopes just blood tests and talked to me and a stool sample. I was not impressed. He couldn't offer any suggestions or information sites. I was very disappointed. Hope I will find what I need here.


----------



## 14566 (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome Cassandra. Glad to have you here, under diff. circumstances would be better I'm sure. But







GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 17263 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi, I am also new to the forum. I was diagnosed with IBS years ago after having a colonoscopy and having polyps removed. This was at the ripe age of 35. As a result I was involved in a Polyp Study at the U of Utah Hospital - with a colonoscopy every year for the five years. Now those are not fun. I have had clean tests ever since, and have not had a colonoscopy for two yaers. Probably one this year. My D is the worst it has ever been and I am the most uncomfortable ever. That is why I decided to do some research and check into this a little more. I am on several different types of meds, including one for my stomach. I miss work ona regular basis, my boss is a saint. Well, just thought I would check in, thanks


----------



## sancha (Dec 25, 2005)

hay cassandra nice to have you


----------



## DireWeeYah (Sep 27, 2000)

Did you read the study that house cats can cause IBS?


----------



## DireWeeYah (Sep 27, 2000)

Just kidding. Welcome Cassandrea!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello, I just discoved this site, and I am hoping it can help me figure out other ways to deal with my IBS.... I have had IBS I assume for about 10 years just diagnosed about a year and a half ago, up until then all other doctors just blew me off and told me that I was bringing it on myself by taking Pepto or immodium to often (apparently taken to often and in high dosages it can cause diarrhea) but I didn't no what else to do.. Now I just living with it only taking immodium when I am going on a date or out with friends, cause you don't want to have to run to a bathroom 10 time + during a date... Its been rough I have tryed taking fiber supplements etc etc, I have tried Bentoyl it caused me to vomit, tried Zoloft it made me not care about anything, so here i am searching for other options. My current doctor is at a loss, she has asked me to stick it out two weeks trying to eat high fiber foods, removing pop and caffiene from my diet, increasing my water intake and fluid intake. After two weeks if it doesn't improve I am going to try welbutrean(spelled wrong I am sure), has anyone tried this, did it work? Side effects? Well if anyone has other suggestions, or wants to discuss similar problems please e-mail me at MyStomachSucks###hotmail.com. Thanks For Your Time


----------



## 16199 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi New Member: Sorry to hear about your tough time. Have you tried probiotics? They help me some. Will you be trying the calcium carbonate? Hope we all find some great things that will work. I am so glad we can share our experiences and things that we try. I can not even take immodium - great stomach pain and then it doesn't work the next day. So, I am still searching for better answers. The best thing for me right now is staying away from trigger foods and taking probiotics. Hope you find your answers soon.


----------



## 21943 (Mar 8, 2006)

> quote:Reply


Welcome Cassandra.... hopefully I spelled that right... I am slow here LOLOL, I too have IBS,, learning more and more every day and it seems like every year.....







your not alone in this.. keep your chin up...


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Welcome Albert...


----------



## 19897 (Mar 27, 2006)

I was wanting to let some of you know ( and u might already know) that I seen a website that stated that non-absorbing antibiotics help a lot on the ibs (ecsp. ibs-d)those on the antibiotic containing RIFAXIMIN showed a large improvement!!! It did state that it was the NON-ABSORBING ANTIBIOTIC! Ive had IBS-D for 15 yrs now! Everything that helped me only worked for 4 months ( Calan , chlorestamyine lite , citrucel fiber). I can now take up to 12 immodium ad a day and it dont even constipate me. But you guys n gals look that up and im going by the dr. office and see what he thinks!!! God Bless!!! Shane! Hope I didnt spell anything wrong..Im in a hurry!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, it's been heard of here, you might check out the section of the board on SIBO which is all about this treatment from Dr. Pimental's work. It might be good for you to post your experiences there where people might be looking for people that it worked for. We seem to get more it didn't help me stories than sucesses and it would be good to have a few sucess stories over on that section.see: http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/frm/f/997104322


----------



## 19897 (Mar 27, 2006)

I will do my best Kathleen! I hope I have some success with this treatment (if my Dr will prescribe it for me..I awaiting on my appt. with him). If anyone has had an odd , not so odd case like mine.. I remember the day mine (ibs) started. I was out swimming in the river and I swallowed a bunch of river water on accident and the next morning I had a fever and my stomach (oh gosh) it was awful and its been like this now for 13 - 15 years now. I took antibiotics, librax , calan , fibers , elavil....I could go on and on for a week, but , Im still trying to come up with something! Good luck to everyone else!! Shane


----------



## 19897 (Mar 27, 2006)

Kathleen, I Just read your story..very interesting. Ive done the buspar also. My isnt as bad as it once was , but I get a lot of reminders a few times a month and keep a very tender stomach! The hog lagoon was kinda like my river water experience, in a sense. The river I was at is right across from Browns Ferry Nuclear Plant. Im lucky I didnt glow ### night! Also, the river is quite nasty!


----------



## 19897 (Mar 27, 2006)

HAS ANYONE TRIED "DIGESTRIN"







???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Doesn't seem to many have here.May have to do with the whole the website has a lot of hype but won't tell you what is actually in it.You might check the buying products sticky thread in the Products section.Generally any website that makes lots of big promises for a very expensive product, especially when they are not good about letting you know what is in it seems to be something that very few people find useful.There is a search function (look at the tabs at the top), and it sometimes helps to check that to see what the buzz is about a product.Some things (usually that you can buy at any drug store for not a lot of money) have lots of people who use it and report good things. Expensive things from websites, not so much.K.


----------



## 19897 (Mar 27, 2006)

I have been on Digestrol now for over a week now and at the time I LOVE IT!! I use the bathroom 1 time and dont have to go back 5 min later!! It is awsome!! My tummy isnt AS tender and seems to be better and Im somewhat better emotionally also! It is 66.oo a bottle but maybe when I do stop it the symtoms will not be back It worked for me in 2 days (like it said). You can buy a whole program full of medicines ( whole package) for 150.00 but I didnt want to take the chance of blowing more cash so I just got tablets only for 66.00. Ill try and leave more info later. It maybe a week or so!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Any chance now you have the bottles you actually have a list of ingredients for us? They don't seem to want to post it on the website.You might be able to find the same thing much cheaper from someone who doesn't hype it.K.


----------



## 17529 (Apr 20, 2006)

in regards to the comments above regarding digrestrin. i looked up online and found a copy of this letter that the FDA sent to USA Chemicals Inc. makers of the product Digestrin and others:http://www.fda.gov/foi/warning_letters/g5239d.htmthe letter is basically warning them of their claims on their website that they either change their claims or they must submit their drugs for the inspections as new drugs.


----------



## 16064 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi new member, I tried bentyl and was in BR not sitting but I had american standard on my forehead(so much vomiting) Not to bring up something unpleasant but my stool, which is liquid is yellow like bile(I was a nurse) Is this usual or should I be worried? I have had 4 normal colonoscopy, just hemorrhoids. I am afraid of fiber, and don't think I should live on imodium, which doesn't always help. Any thing you kind people could suggest? Thanks Mary Kay


----------



## 16064 (Apr 19, 2006)

msv Could you have swallowed some parasite in the river water? Take care Mary Kay


----------



## 14534 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Mary Kay. I'm new to this BB however not new to the IBS. I'm not sure there is a test I haven't submitted myself to over the last 20 years of sufferage. However, during bouts of IBS I have found that calcium tablets will sometimes slow things down. I work at a high school so running to the BR is not always an option so somtimes need to resort to using immodium.


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by I have IBS and I don't know what to do!!:Hello, I just discoved this site, and I am hoping it can help me figure out other ways to deal with my IBS.... I have had IBS I assume for about 10 years just diagnosed about a year and a half ago, up until then all other doctors just blew me off and told me that I was bringing it on myself by taking Pepto or immodium to often (apparently taken to often and in high dosages it can cause diarrhea) but I didn't no what else to do.. Now I just living with it only taking immodium when I am going on a date or out with friends, cause you don't want to have to run to a bathroom 10 time + during a date... Its been rough I have tryed taking fiber supplements etc etc, I have tried Bentoyl it caused me to vomit, tried Zoloft it made me not care about anything, so here i am searching for other options. My current doctor is at a loss, she has asked me to stick it out two weeks trying to eat high fiber foods, removing pop and caffiene from my diet, increasing my water intake and fluid intake. After two weeks if it doesn't improve I am going to try welbutrean(spelled wrong I am sure), has anyone tried this, did it work? Side effects? Well if anyone has other suggestions, or wants to discuss similar problems please e-mail me at MyStomachSucks###hotmail.com. Thanks For Your Time


hello. just thought i would tell you i take wellbutrin XL 450 mg. per day and Librax 4 times a day and it is starting to help. i tried wellbutrin alone and it didn't work without the Librax. maybe i just need the Librax.


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

wellbutrin 450 mg per day and Librax 4 times a day is helping me


----------



## 21922 (Jun 10, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by castlegirl:Hi, Cassandra and others. I have just been diagnosed with IBS by the most uninterested gastroenterologist who didn't do any scopes just blood tests and talked to me and a stool sample. I was not impressed. He couldn't offer any suggestions or information sites. I was very disappointed. Hope I will find what I need here.


----------



## 21922 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi I am new also and just diagnosted with IBS. I have had problems for about 6 months and had MANY accidents due to uncontrollable diarreha. I have had every test known to man and they finally said it was ibs and had no suggestions except to take Imodium when I had an attack. I am a slave to it and take it anytime I have to leave the house, if not I have horrible cramps,many bm's and then he major diarreha. I must wear a diaper when I leave the house or I too afraid to leave. I get so anxious about not finding a bathroom in time, that I ONLY go places that I know where the bathroom is. We went on a cruise a couple of weeks ago and I was so scared of having an accident that I didn't enjoy half the trip. Even breakfast,lunch and dinner were almost too much for me and I KNEW where the bathrooms are. Can anyone give me some suggestions on things I can do to help? Thanks


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

i take 450 mg of wellbutrin XL a day and Librax 4 times a day and it has me near normal now


----------



## 14534 (Jun 5, 2006)

Haveinabadtime...1. Stress does not help cause it will cause D.2. keep a food notebook... some foods irritate the IBS.. especially fat.3. Many with IBS find that increasing calcium helps however add a little at a time if you use too much calcium then your system swings the other way and you can't go.4. If you start having spasm attacks I find that a soda bottle filled with hot waster can sooth the abdominal cramps.Hang in there. It takes a little work but sometimes you get it under control. Remeber to drink plenty of water as you can dehydrate if you have an extreme case of D.I have had IBS for 20 some years and with trial and error have it under control. My mother has it... my daughter has it and we support each other as much as possible. There are various times it attacks... stress, high fat diet are two of the quickest it seems.Sometimes a medicine for anxiety attacks can help slow it down as well. Best of luck to you. Wish your doctor ran some test to make sure it is IBS which supposedly does have any major health issues other than excuse the pun being a pain in the butt.Best of luck and hang in there.


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

the wellbutrin XL and Librax have really helped with the diarrea. Stress is my biggest problem to give me troubles. i had an ultrasound done on my gall bladder and they found it had a think wall. now they are going to do a scan of it


----------



## 23401 (Jun 23, 2006)

I did something different. Had my d in the morning and then last night for some reason. So I took a clinidium (generic for something) and good old lomotil and my klonapin. I woke up this morning and no diarrhea for the first time in ages. I'm not holding my breath but it was so nice not to have to be scared to leave the house to go to work.


----------



## 17574 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi I'm new to this site. I am so pleased to have found it. I don't know if I'm sure how to go about using it, but I sure am going to give it my best shot. Desperate


----------



## 16197 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi, I'm Chellby. I have just been diagnosed with IBS. I don't know how I'm going to survive with it. I have no clue as to what triggers it. Please give me some advice.


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Chelby, I can tell you what really helped my ibs-d was takeing Librax (Clidinium/CDP) and Lexapro 10 mg.a day. The Librax i take 3-4 pills a day. It stopped the diarrea and helped with the anxiety. I had my flair ups in tense situations such as meetings in quiet places or sitting in waiting rooms. Hope this helps you. Please feel free to talk more.


----------



## 19802 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi, I am new here. I am a Weight Watchers member and they ask us to drink water daily. I cannot drink 8 glasses, so I am trying to drink 4. Can water trigger diarrhea. I am not sure. Does anyone know? Also, has anyone heard that you shouldn't take the Caltrate 600, if you are taking Hydrocholorazide, for water retention? Also, one more question, does anyone know if Iceberg Lettuce or lEttuce, in general is a big culprit? Thanks for all your help, I have been wanting to try the calcium, but I am not sure. Thank you, Lucyee


----------



## 17574 (Jun 29, 2006)

Cassandra, Hello. I am new to this site (about a month) I can't tell you what a blessing it has been to me. I found it kind of by accident while looking up info on meds. I visit often, and relate to so many of the others. I am so glad to have found you guys, it helps just knowing you're there. Des


----------



## 17574 (Jun 29, 2006)

Jeff, boy are you my hero! thanks for a helpful and informative site!! Des


----------



## 17211 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi my name is Jeremy. I've been dealing with IBS-D for several years now. Presently the things that seem to work for me are daily doses of Immodium and Metamucil, plus periodic doses of Librax. I would love to take the Librax daily, but my physicians are reluctant to prescibe a benzodiazepine daily, for fear of habitual use and abuse.


----------



## 22408 (Jul 26, 2006)

I am also new here and looking for answers. Hoping to find people to talk to and going to try find things that trigger IBS for me. Docs ahve been no help to me after all the tests. So i'm at a lose and I don't know what to do. I am missing alot work lately to ehich is hard. I found this site and I'm hoping to find people who have tried different things that help.So far i'm just really confused !!!!!!!


----------



## 16859 (Jun 11, 2006)

HELLO I TAKE LIBRAX(CLIDINIUM)/CDP ALONG WITH LEXAPRO 20MG.I TAKE ONE LEXAPRO IN THE MORNING AND UP TO 4 LIBRAX THROUGHOUT THE DAY. THE LIBRAX MAKES ME A LITTLE SLEEPY BUT IT IS WORTH IT TO ME. IF I TAKE 2 LIBRAX CLOSE TOGETHER LIKE SAY IN THE SAME HOUR IT MAKES ME MORE SLEEPY BUT NOT THAT IT PUTS ME TO SLEEP.THIS HAS STOPPED THE DIARREA AND THE NOISY STOMACH.HOPE THIS HELPS YOU OUT AND WELCOME TO THE BOARDS HERE.


----------



## 17211 (Jul 28, 2006)

I guess the Lexapro (Escitprolam Oxalate) makes sense since it is almost identical to Citroprolam HBr (Celexa). Recent studies have shown Celexa helps in IBS-D. Just a little hesitant to take an antidepressant.


----------



## sharanne (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Cassandra,Welcome. I too have just joined the forum. I developed IBS 7 years ago and of late it is the worst it has been. I see a gastroenterologist who keeps telling me to take more metamucil - does not believe in immodium and stays away from meds as much as possible. Have tried a dietitian who specializies in IBS and related illnesses, and it has helped a little. Am worried that lately I wake up every morning with cramps and must run to the washroom. This happens once or twice more and then as long as I don't eat too badly I am pretty much ok for the day. Does anyone else have a similar pattern? Also, this past spring I developed viral hepatitis from one of my trips (even tho' I have been vaccinated against it!) Luckily it was only transient and no residual effects to my liver, but I wonder if this could be related to the increase in my symptoms? My doctor did not seem concerned that it might. Any answers to this???


----------

